# Hänsel & Gretel - Hexenjäger in der Filmkritik: Wenn Hollywood Grimm-Märchen zerstört



## sveasy (4. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hänsel & Gretel - Hexenjäger in der Filmkritik: Wenn Hollywood Grimm-Märchen zerstört* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hänsel & Gretel - Hexenjäger in der Filmkritik: Wenn Hollywood Grimm-Märchen zerstört


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (4. März 2013)

...klingt für mich nach der perfekten Neuinterpretation eines klassischen Märchens.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. März 2013)

War schon nach dem ersten Bild, das zu dem Film veröffentlicht wurde klar, dass es ein absolut schlechter, lächerlicher No Brainer wird.


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

Naja, der Film will ja gar nicht das Originalmärchen nacherzählen oder neu interpretieren, sondern das Märchen ist nur die Basis für die durchgeknallte Popcorn-Horror-Action: Hänsel und Gretel sind "auf den Geschmack gekommen" und jagen nun, da sie erwachsen sind, Hexen - das SOLL gar nichts mit dem org. Märchen zu tun haben, außer dass es als Grundlage für die Idee dient  

Das ist ein Film, den man als Film 2 oder 3 bei nem DVD-Männerabend bei nem Kasten Bier - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Odin333 (4. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist ein Film, den man als Film 2 oder 3 bei nem DVD-Männerabend bei nem Kasten Bier ...


 
Und Gras!

Zumindest die Diabetes-Geschichte verdient schon eine ordentliche Facepalm.

Vielleicht sollte man noch Aspirin bereit stellen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und Gras!
> 
> Zumindest die Diabetes-Geschichte verdient schon eine ordentliche Facepalm.


 Allein solche durchgeknallten Ideen sind für mich ein Grund, so was anzuschauen     Wir (2-3 Kumpel und ich) schauen aber auch idR 1x die Woche 2-3 Filme, wir sind also nicht soooo erpicht darauf, nur die ALLERbesten Filme zu schauen


----------



## SchoPinator (4. März 2013)

Also nach meiner Meinung müssen nicht alle Filme Tiefsinnig oder spektakulär sein ich schau mir auch gerne mal solch unsinnigen Quatsch an. Man muss über nichts Nachdenken und kann einfach bloß entspannen


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. März 2013)

Ich fand den Film deutlich unterhaltsamer, als Brothers Grimm, Red Riding Hood, Snowwhite und den ganzen Mist, der die letzten Jahre erschienen ist. 
Die ersten 5 min decken das Märchen ab, ein ganzer Film dazu wäre auch langweilig, da ja jeder die Geschichte kennt. Sie einfach nur kurz in einer Rückblende zu erzählen find ich daher sinnvoller. 
Hirn ausschalten, Popcorn holen und Spass haben. Das funktioniert bei Transformers, es funktioniert bei GI Joe, und es funktioniert auch hier.


----------



## Silvos (4. März 2013)

Also Herr Huber, ich will ja nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein, aber wenn man einen Film kritisiert und dann die Literaturvorlage, auf die sich der Film - jedefalls ansatzweise - stützt, falsch zitiert, muss man sich schon die Frage stellen lassen, ob denn die zugrunde gelegte Recherche ausreichend war. Zugegeben, das Märchen "Hänsel und Gretel" der Gebrüder Grimm ist den Allermeisten allgemein bekannt; dass aber das Ende von "Hänsel und Gretel" das übliche "Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind..." sein soll, entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage. Bekannt ist, dass sich die Gebrüder Grimm am Ende dieses Märchens ob dessen makaberen Inhalts einen nicht minder makaberen Scherz erlaubt haben: "Mein Märchen ist aus, dort lauft eine Maus, wer sie fängt, darf sich eine große große Pelzkappe daraus machen." (nein, bei dem "lauft" handelt es sich nicht um einen Rechtschreibfehler, vielmehr um die damals übliche Konjugation des Wortes "laufen"). Das erneute recherchebedingte Durchlesen der Literaturvorlage hätte Ihrem ansonsten amüsant geschriebenen Artikel sicher nicht geschadet.


----------



## The_Final (4. März 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich fand den Film deutlich unterhaltsamer, als Brothers Grimm, Red Riding Hood, Snowwhite und den ganzen Mist, der die letzten Jahre erschienen ist.
> Die ersten 5 min decken das Märchen ab, ein ganzer Film dazu wäre auch langweilig, da ja jeder die Geschichte kennt. Sie einfach nur kurz in einer Rückblende zu erzählen find ich daher sinnvoller.
> Hirn ausschalten, Popcorn holen und Spass haben. Das funktioniert bei Transformers, es funktioniert bei GI Joe, und es funktioniert auch hier.


 Kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hab den Film eher zufällig gesehen (Sneak Preview), kannte aber die Trailer und hab einen trashigen Actionfilm im an ein Märchen angelehnten Setting erwartet. Genau das war der Film dann auch, und ich wurde größtenteils recht gut unterhalten. Klar ist der Film weder künstlerisch wertvoll noch hat er viel mit dem Grimm-Märchen zu tun, doch das sollte jedem, der die Trailer gesehen oder sich ein wenig über den Film informiert hat, von vornherein klar sein.


----------



## JillValentine21 (5. März 2013)

Also ich fand den Film auch sehr lustig, er hat mich gut unterhalten. Die Aktion war super und die Charaktere auch.. Aber es stimmt der Film hat nur wenig mit dem ursprünglichem Märchen zutun was ich auch gut finde.

Trotz allerdem fand ich persönlich war die Story sehr vorhersehbar.. Um einmal zwei Beispiele zu nenen und ACHTUNG SPOILER!!!

Gleich zu Anfang im Knusperhaus als die Hexe dem Hansel einen Zauber entgegen geschleudert hat und dieser keine Wirkung hatte konnte ich mir denken, aha die Mutter der beiden muss eine Hexe sein und deswegen wirkt das nicht und deswegen hat sie die Kinder in den Wald geschickt..

Der zweite Punkt mit der Rothaarigen Frau die als Hexe verdächtigt wurde aber keine Körperlichen Anzeichen dafür hatte.. Da war mir auch fast klar das muss eine gute Hexe sein..

Aber der Film ist sehr sehenswert und auch stellenweise etwas lustig.. Kann man sich guten Gewissens anschauen.. Man darf allerdings nicht erwarten das Märchen von Hansel und Gretel erzählt zu bekommen xD


----------



## meekee7 (5. März 2013)

Ja, ich kann die schlechten Kritiken nachvollziehen, ja ich sehe Mängel (teilweise bei den Effekten, teilweise beim Schnitt), ja die Dialoge sind überaus dünn, ja man kann sagen, dass es irgendwie ähm weniger Drehbuch als Story gibt.

Trotzdem bin ich der Ansicht, dass die meisten Kritiken den Film schlechter machen, als er ist. Teilweise wird er schon als schlechtester Film des Jahres bezeichnet, aber dafür ist es zum einen etwas früh und zum anderen hätte es viel viel schlimmer kommen können. Ich würde sagen, dass der Film insgesamt leicht unterdurchschnittlich, für das Genreniveau leicht überdurchschnittlich ist.

Die 3D-Effekte waren aber gut eingesetzt und zumindest bei mir hinreichend wirkungsvoll.
Und die Grundidee ist doch recht originell.
Und unterhaltsam (wenn man sich mit dem Genre anfreunden kann) war er für mich auch.


----------

